# Pluviometro a 1,06€ na MaxGarden



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 21:26)

Boas,

Descobri um excelente gadjet:







Pluviometro de fixar no chão que custa apenas 1,06€ na MaxGarden. Agora já não há desculpa para não contar a precipitação 

Tem a escala no copo até 30 mm e um tracinho a cada mm.

Marca Intermas produto 144057.

Site oficial:

http://www.intermas.com/producto.php?lin_id=1&prd_id=24

Comprei um


----------



## Veterano (28 Mai 2009 às 21:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Descobri um excelente gadjet:
> 
> ...



 Parece bem em conta! Resta para mim o problema dos vizinhos de cima me deixarem abrir um buraco, para entrar a chuva.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 21:48)

Veterano disse:


> Parece bem em conta! Resta para mim o problema dos vizinhos de cima me deixarem abrir um buraco, para entrar a chuva.



Reformulando:

Agora já não há desculpa para não contar a precipitação desde que não tenham vizinhos por cima que não deixem abrir buracos


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 22:15)

Não há també termómetros e barómetros a preço de chuva?

Se houver digam-me logo, é que o meu material foi-se


----------



## vinc7e (28 Mai 2009 às 23:39)

Pedro disse:


> Não há també termómetros e barómetros a preço de chuva?
> 
> Se houver digam-me logo, é que o meu material foi-se



Vi la à uns tempos uma estação com termometro barometro e higometro a 25€, mas era 
tudo analogico...


----------



## meteo (29 Mai 2009 às 00:50)

Veterano disse:


> Parece bem em conta! Resta para mim o problema dos vizinhos de cima me deixarem abrir um buraco, para entrar a chuva.



Exacto  Na minha varanda ainda é possivel colocar o pluviometro,mas só conta a precipitação que vem de Norte,ou seja a chuva que tocada a vento norte entre no pluviometro,mas essa precipitação deve ser 1/10 da ocorrida realmente!
Um quintal é sem duvida importante para um meteorologista amador


----------



## iceworld (29 Mai 2009 às 11:17)

meteo disse:


> Exacto  Na minha varanda ainda é possivel colocar o pluviometro,mas só conta a precipitação que vem de Norte,ou seja a chuva que tocada a vento norte entre no pluviometro,mas essa precipitação deve ser 1/10 da ocorrida realmente!
> Um quintal é sem duvida importante para um meteorologista amador



Afirmativo ou então um ultimo andar.
Devo dizer que apesar de tudo na outra casa tinha uma estação Lidl na varanda que era bastante fiável.
Nesta casa não tenho sítio para colocar a estação, e devo dizer que isto assim é muito aborrecido 
Preciso do euromilhões para comprar uma casa com quintal


----------

